# low cost solar shed/storm shelter power?



## donewithcity (Sep 9, 2010)

On our new place is an old 9 x 16 tool shed with a 10 x 10 storm shelter beneath it. It was originally wired to the house but I cut down the old wire connecting to a old time fuse box. Since the shed is already wired for lighting both above and below as well as outlets, What size solar set up do I require just to run one or two 15 Watt CFL's and perhaps a radio during an emergency? Some of these DIY kits are quite pricey and I would prefer to just get the components and assemble them myself (I have lots of electrical experience) The roof faces south and gets almost full day sun.
So what size solar cell, regulator, battery and inverter do I need for this modest set-up?


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

I take it this is for just the occasional light in the workshed, and in the storm shelter ?

Buy about an 80 to 100w panel, ( maybe 200 bucks ) a charge controller for 5-6 amp ( say 50 bucks ), and one or two absorbed glass mat type 12v battery(s) that require no maintenance for another 100-150buck, throw in a little wire, and you're in business. I'd forget the CFLS, and go 12v LED's , truck stops have a great selection.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

TnAndy is right - less is more. However, I would go even further. For use in a storm shelter, you could go to a dollar store and buy a dozen LED booklights, complete with batteries that would last a day or two, for $12. I have converted a couple of mine to run off three AA cells, and can use it to read in bed for about a year before batteries need replacement. A flea market walkman with a radio, for another buck or two and Bob's yer uncle. Dedicated equipment purchases need regular use to make them worthwhile. Buy a couple battery operated fans while you are at it. A storm shelter can get warm. And buy two gallons of DISTILLED water for use in there. It'll keep safely for much longer and can be used to clean wounds, fill batteries, etc.


----------



## donewithcity (Sep 9, 2010)

Thanks guys. Now that I think about it it would be used so seldom the low tech dollar store aproach is what I will go with. I have an old steel cooler that I can throw a few supplies in and put it down in the storm cellar and call it ready.


----------



## SocialAnarchist (Mar 23, 2011)

Um, why not just replace the wire that supplies this shed with a buried one for everyday electrical use? It seems to me that would be cheaper than all of the solar or whatever. For use in the storm cellar, in case of a power outage, I agree with the low tech battery powered lights. The stick on the wall closet touch lights put out a ton of light and are very inexpensive. The book lights are awesome for personal use for reading and such. Buy a good quality battery or handcrank powered radion, better yet a combo powered unit.

I am all for alternative energy sources but in this case it just doesn't seem cost effective for the limited amount of usage.


----------

